# Latest Dashboard problem - can't sign out!



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

"We're a technology company"

I have three accounts and just tried to switch from one into the other. Clicked "Sign Out," and it brought me to the old Dashboard screen, which promptly redirected to the new Trips screen. DO...LOOP...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It sounds like the geek needs to chime in....


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

It started working again.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Whew; that was close!


----------

